# Asus 1215B Netbook mit AMD E-450



## PAN1X (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

meine Freundin soll zu Weihnachten besagtes Netbook bekommen. Schön und gut, das Gerät ist auch schon bei mir und das Express Gate OS wurde erfolgreich durch Win 7 ersetzt. Das war es aber auch schon. Über die US-Seite von Asus bin ich dann auch an Treiber gekommen. Allerdings finde ich keine Treiber für die E-450 APU / HD 6320. Weder auf der AMD-Seite, noch bei Asus oder Google. Ohne Treiber kann ich weder die Hardwareunterstützung für Videos und Flash nutzen, noch kann ich die Auflösung so anpassen, dass es gescheit aussieht. 

Hat von euch schon jemand das Netbook MIT Windows 7 gekauft und hat eventuell Treiber für mich? 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Schau doch mal, ob es das Netbook oder ein ähnliches bei Asus gibt, das Win7 hat und auch diese CPU und GRafikeinheit besitzt. Dann könntest Du einfach die Treiber von dem anderen Netbook mal probieren.


Und hast Du mal ein Windows-Update gemacht? Evlt. schlägt das Update von sich aus was passendes vor, was Du aber bei den manuellen/optionalen Updates selber dann ankreuzen und installieren musst


----------



## PAN1X (10. Dezember 2011)

Windows Update stellt mir keine Auswahl. Es ist ja eine Grafikkarte installiert. "Standard-Grafikkarte". Unter Prozessor steht im Gerätemanager allerdings der E-450. Bei Asus gibts leider kein alternatives Gerät mit E-450 APU. Das Problem ist ja nur dieser Grafiktreiber. Alle anderen Treiber sind ja vorhanden. Ich verzweifle...


----------



## Fog (10. Dezember 2011)

Lad doch einfach den aktuellsten Catalyst runter, müsste doch gehen, oder hast du das schon versucht?


----------



## chris1995 (10. Dezember 2011)

Also hier wäre der treiber für die readon 6xxxM serie in der 32bit version
Treiber für AMD Catalyst

sonst probier mal den von der 350er Apu

MfG Chris


----------



## Murdoch (10. Dezember 2011)

Seltsam, 

ich habe bei meinem Netbook letztens auch win 7 neu installiert. Hat alles wunderbar gefunzt und manuell musste auch kein Grafiktreiber installiert werden.


----------



## PAN1X (10. Dezember 2011)

@Murdoch war es auch eins mit E-450 APU? 

@chris1995 der wird nicht funktionieren, da es keine 6XXXM ist, sondern eine APU. Es gibt ja auch einen eigenständigen Treiber für die 6310, der übrigens auch in einigen E-450 APUs werkelt. Ich werde zuerst den mal versuchen, dann den Treiber für den E-350. Habe jetzt auch bei CB einen Thread mit demselben Problem, allerdings mit E-350 gefunden. Werde das alles dann mal probieren.

Danke an alle schon mal!


----------



## scebit (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und durch dieses Thema auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 

Ich habe leider dasselbe Problem wie Pan1X. Habe heute mein 1215B bekommen und Win7 64bit installiert. Leider lässt sich keiner der möglichen Treiber installieren bzw nutzen. Habe sowohl den empfohlenen Treiber der AsusHP ausprobiert als auch die Catalyst Treiber der AMD Homepage... nach dem Installationsprozess kommt der Hinweis "Fehler aufgetreten" im  Fehlerprotokoll steht dann lediglich "Installation des Bildschirmtreibers fehlgeschlagen" . Sehr ärgerlich 

Ohne passenden Treiber wird die Graka von Windows nur als Standard VGA mit 8MB erkannt und es ist auch nur eine max. Auflösung von 1024*768 möglich.

Jemand eine Idee was man probieren könnte?
@Pan1X : hat es bei dir funktioniert?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## GreatDay (16. Dezember 2011)

*Die Lösung!*

Hi,

ich möchte euch gerne helfen.
Und zwar müsst ihr diesen Treiber installieren:

ATI Catalyst
für Windows Vista/7 32Bit

oder

ATI Catalyst
für Windows Vista/7 64Bit

hatte das problem heute auch


----------



## doodlez (20. Dezember 2011)

hab bei mir einfach den E350 treiber installiert obwohl ich nen E450 hab, denke aber das der nen bissl zickt, kann fifa irgendwie net ma auf minimal spielen, obwohl es bei nem lenovo s205 mit E350 geht


----------

